# Talking to Female Troops in Iraq



## whiterose (Nov 13, 2008)

Talking to Female Troops in Iraq


----------



## car (Nov 13, 2008)

Where were the enlisted women? You can tell where Bill's been hanging out...

"*Band of Sisters: American Women at War in Iraq*" by Kirsten Holmstedt. 2007.

Not very well written, IMO, but still some pretty compelling stories. And it covers _all_ ranks.

Recently saw it in paperback, so it's cheaper than when I bought it.


----------



## whiterose (Nov 14, 2008)

Very keen observation, Car. I didn't notice that all four of the ladies were officers. 

Now I wish they had paid a little more attention to the enlisted women.


----------

